# New Website-Missing Horses on Loan



## awol (25 January 2009)

http://missinghorsesonloan.webs.com/

This is a website for all horses an ponies that are out on loan and have gone missing, its a free website to use.


----------



## Cuffey (25 January 2009)

Whilst I applaud your efforts a stranger typing Horse Missing on Loan into google finds the Essex horsewatch link--ie linking into Horsewatch the only 'almost' National system we have with the Stolen Horse Register.
http://www.essexhorsewatch.org.uk/missingonloan.html


----------



## awol (25 January 2009)

This is a new website that has only been online for 3 days, I am a horse watch co-ordinator and will be passing the link on the National Bulletin, it will also take a while for the search engines to pick this up but the site has submitted keywords so that it will be found. Another website can only help and educate the equestrian world.


----------



## Crystalbank_stud (26 January 2009)

Excellent idea.  I agree that there are other websites, but at least your up there and doing something to help.  Well done.


----------



## awol (26 January 2009)

The stolen horse register will always be the central database but at least there is a website for the specific missing on loans, such a grey area of theft.


----------

